# Gigabyte X1650 reading, this is correct?



## Shivansps (Mar 11, 2009)

Checking on my 2nd pc.







The bandwith... its too high for a DDR2, i think GPU-Z is taking 972mhz and them doubling it, but its 972mhz effective, the default clocks are detected OK, 400mhz, 800mhz effective.

Also, it seems that bios save is not supported either(the gigabyte util also hands when i try to save a backup of the bios, so i think the card does not support bios read/write)... anyway there are strange things with this card... im not even sure it its a RV535... since ive downloaded the F1 bios of this card from Gigabyte site and Rabit says RV530... I think if where a RV535 (X1650PRO core) it whould pass the 600mhz mark easily, but it does not overlock over 600 so... i active cooled the card btw, on stock cooling the card will be dead in month 

GV-RX165256D-RH


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 11, 2009)

A bit different than the ones ive seen.



Looks like yours is the newer, 80nm process, you have a gem for a 1650 for sure.








There is a large bandwidth difference.  Something is up.


----------

